# استخدامات الحديد في كل العصور



## hazm mohammed (10 أغسطس 2006)

معدن لامع فضي أبيض اللون ، وتتراوح صلادته بين (4) إلى (5) بمقياس موس، وهو معدن ناعم الملمس قابل للسحب والطرق. ويتمغنط بسهولة في درجات الحرارة العادية، بينما تصعب عملية المغنطة عندما يسخن الحديد، وعند درجة حرارة (790) درجة مئوية، تختفي خاصية المغنطة. 
والحديد من العناصر المعدنية الانتقالية التي تقع في المجموعة (8) من الجدول الدوري، ورقمه الذري (26)، ووزنه الذري (55.847)، ويبلغ وزنه النوعي (7.86). وينصهر الحديد عند درجة حرارة (1535)ْ مئوية، ويغلي عند درجة حرارة (2750)ْ مئوية. 

خصائص الحديد : 
يوجد الحديد حرا -أي غير متحد بعناصر أخرى ما خلا بعض الشوائب- في الطبيعة إلا أن نسبته ضئيلة جدا ولكن مركباته واسعة الانتشار في التربة والصخور بنسب متفاوتة، وأهم خاماته التي تصلح للتعدين والحصول على الحديد هي أكسيد الحديد المغناطيسي ويطلق عليه أحيانا اسم أكسيد الحديد الأسود. ومن خاماته الرئيسية الأخرى حجر الدم وهو أكسيد الحديديك، والليمونيت وهو أوكسيد الحديديك المائي الذي يحتوي على ماء التبلور، والسدريت وهو كربونات الحديدوز وتحتوي أغلب خامات الحديد على شوائب من مركبات وعناصر غيره، كالرمل أو ثاني أكسيد السليكلون، والفوسفور، والمنجنيز. 
ومن الناحية الكيميائية، فإن الحديد فلز نشط، وهو يتحد مع الهالوجين والكبريت والفوسفور والكربون والسليكون، كما أنه يزيح الهيدروجين من كل الأحماض المخففة. ويحترق الحديد في الأكسجين مكونا أكسيد فيروسوفريك. وعندما يتعرض الحديد للهواء الرطب، فإنه يصدأ ويكون أكسيدا حديديا رقيقا يتراوح لونه بين البني والأحمر (الصدأ). 
ويعتبر تكون الصدأ ظاهرة كهربائية كيميائية حيث تتحد الشوائب الموجودة في الحديد اتحادا كهربيا مع معدن الحديد. ومما يزيد من سرعة التفاعل الماء والمواد المذابة المتحللة كهربائيا مثل الملح. وأثناء هذه العملية، يتحلل فلز الحديد ويتفاعل مع الأكسجين في الهواء مكونا الصدأ. ويستمر التفاعل أسرع في المواضع التي يتراكم فيها الصدأ ويصبح سطح الفلز كما لو كان به حفر. وعندما يغمس الحديد في حمض النتريك المركز، فإنه يكون طبقة من الأكسيد تجع له سالبا بمعنى أنه لا يتفاعل كيميائيا مع الأحماض أو المواد الأخرى. ويتم التخلص من طبقة الأكسيد الواقية من خلال الطرق والضرب على الفلز الذي يصبح نشطا مرة أخرى. 
والخامات التي تصلح للتعدين تحتوي عادة على نسبة لا تقل عن (50%) من الحديد، وقد تصل نسبة الحديد في بعض خاماته إلى (65%) كما هو الحال في خاماته الموجودة في القارة الإفريقية.

تاريخ الحديد :
عرف الإنسان الحديد منذ فجر التاريخ كمادة صلبة تهبط من السماء وهو الحديد النيزكي . وكان ينظر إليه بشيء من الخوف والتقديس ويسميه معدن السماء أو معدن الآلهة. ثم عرف الحديد الناتج عن البراكين، حيث تصهر نيران البراكين بعض معادن الحديد التي يتصادف وجودها في موقع الحرائق. وكان الحديد الناتج من هذه الحرائق يحتوي على قدر كبير من الشوائب أهمها الفحم ، ومن ثم لم يرض الإنسان القديم بهذا النوع من الحديد فبدأ في تحسين صفاته بالمعالجة بالنار لتخليصه مما علق به من شوائب. 
وكان المصريون القدماء هم أول من استخدموا الحديد النيزكي، حيث عثر على أدوات مصنعة من هذا الحديد ترجع إلى حوالي عام 3500 قبل الميلاد. ولم يتم استخلاص الحديد من خاماته بالصهر إلا حوالي عام 1200 قبل الميلاد، وبدأت منذ ذلك الوقت صناعة الحديد. وقد عثر في منطقة بحر إيجة على سيف حديدي يرجع تاريخه إلى حوالي عام 1350 قبل الميلاد. 
وكان الحديد لأجيال طويلة نادرا لدرجة أنه كان يعتبر أغلى من الذهب ، وكانت مهنة الحدادة من أشرف المهن في العصور القديمة والوسطى، فقد كانت مهنة نبي الله داود عليه السلام. 
ولقد ظل الحديد لفترة طويلة يستخدم في صناعة الأسلحة ولا سيما السيوف ، ثم تطورت صناعته بعد ذلك وأدخلت الأدوات الزخرفية. وفي القرن الرابع الهجري / العاشر الميلادي كتب الكيميائيون المسلمون رسائل في أنواع الحديد واستخداماتها، فيذكر البيروني في كتابه الجماهر أن الحديد على نوعين أحدهما لين يسمى بالنرماهن، ويقصد به الحديد المطاوع، ويلقب بالأنوثة لليونته. والنوع الثاني يدعى الشابرقان ويقصد به الحديد الصلب، ويلقب بالذكورة لشدته. 
ثم يستطرد البيروني في وصف النوعين فيقول إن الشابرقان يقبل السقي مع تأ بيه السقي لقليل انثناء، ويذكر للنرماهن صنفا آخر منقى بالإسالة حيث يصهر هذا النوع ويتحول إلى سائل لتخليصه من الحجارة ويسمى دوصا، وهو الحديد المطاوع النقي نسبيا، وهو صلب أبيض يضرب إلى اللون الفضي. ومن الشابرقان تصنع سيوف الروم والروس والصقالبة وربما سمي بالقلع بنصب اللام وبجزمها فيقال على حد قول البيروني: "تسمع للقلع طنينا ولغيره بححا ، وقد سميت بعض السيوف بالقلعية وظنها قوم منسوبة إلى موضع أو بلد كالسيوف الهندية واليمانية". ويتحدث البيروني عن الحديد الذي يحتوي على بعض الشوائب، إضافة إلى صدئه فيقول "وفي الحديد بعد الدوص توبال وهي قشوره التي ترتمي منه بالطرق، وخبثه وصدأه المسمى لحمرته زعفرانا منسوبا إليه". 
ويذكر البيروني شيئا قليلا عن سبائك الحديد ولا سيما سبيكته مع الزرنيخ التي لم يجربها بنفسه فيقول "ويزعم الكيمياويون أنهم يلينون الحديد بالزرنيخ حتى ينذاب (ويقصد بالذوبان هنا الانصهار) في سرعة ذوبان الرصاص وأنه إذا صار كذلك صلب الرصاص وذهب بصريره، إلا أنه ينقص من بياضه فهذه أحوال الحديد المفردة". 
ويتحدث البيروني عن الفولاذ حيث يعتبره مركبا من النرماهن ومن مائه الذي يسبقه إلى السيلان عند التخليص، ويقول إن بلد هراة مخصوص به وتسمـى بيضات من جهة الشكل وأنها طويلة مستديرة الأسافل على هيئة بواتقها ، ومنها تطبع السيوف الهندية وغيرها. ويقسم أبو الريحان الفولاذ في تركيبه إلى قسمين إما أن يذاب ما في البوتقة من النرماهن ومائه ذوبان سواء يتحدان به، فلا يستبين أحدهما من الآخر، ويصلح هذا النوع للمبارد وأمثالها، ومنه يسبق إلى الوهم أن الشابرقان من هذا النوع وبصنعة طبيعية تقبل لها السقي. وإما أن يخلف ذوب ما في البوطقة فلا يكمل الامتزاج بينهما، بل يتجاوز أجزاءهما فيرى كل جزء من لونيهما على حدة عيانا، ويسمى فرندا، ويتنافسون في النصول التي جمعته والخضرة ويديمون صفتها. ولقد أشار البيروني إلى طريقة السقي في الفولاذ مشيرا إلى أن جميع أنواع الحديد التي نشاهدها، ونستعملها تحتوي على الشوائب بنسب متفاوتة، وفقا للآلة أو الجهاز المصنوع منه. 
وحديثا يعد التعدين الحديث للحديد من خاماته وتحويل غالبيته إلى فولاذ الدعامة الأساسية في صرح المدنية الحاضرة. ولا يحضر الحديد النقي إلا بكميات ضئيلة جدا، ولأغراض علمية صرفة، تستهدف دراسة خواص الحديد النقي، الطبيعية منها والكيمياوية، ويحضر الحديد النقي بواسطة التحليل الكهربائي لكلوريده، أو لكبريتاته إضافة إلى اختزال أكاسيده، اختزالا تاما بواسطة غاز الهيدروجين والحرارة. 
كما يستعمل قليل من حديد الصلب لأغراض صناعية معينة، ويكون هذا النوع من الحديد هشا إلى حد ما، ولا يقبل الطرق بل ينكسر عند طرقه. وبغية تنقية الحديد من الشوائب، فقد اخترع الفرن النفاخ، حيث يكون هذا الفرن كبير الحجم، يبلغ ارتفاعه نحوا من ثلاثة وثلاثين قدما وقطره حوالي ثمانية أمتار، ويبطن من الداخل بآجر ناري ذي مزايا خاصة. 
ويحضر الحديد التجاري، أي غير النقي، بطرائق معقدة من التعدين، والطريقة التي استخدمت منذ قرون أساسها اختزال أكاسيد الحديد، وكربوناته، التي تتجزأ بالتسخين إلى أكسيده، بواسطة الفحم ولاسيما فحم الكوك وأول أكسيد الكربون، حيث يتحد الفحم بأوكسجين الهواء فيحترق بأوكسجينه مكونا أول أكسيد الكربون، وهو عامل مختزل قوي، يقوم باختزال أكاسيد الحديد محررا غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون ومصهر الحديد غير النقي. 
ويحتوي الفولاذ الصلب على 1.5% من الكربون. وتعتمد طريقة صنعه على تنقية حديد الصلب من أغلب شوائبه، وتسخينه ثانية، وإضافة بعض المواد الأولية يحتوي الفولاذ المطاوع على بضعة أعشار بالمائة من الكربون. والفولاذ يقبل الطرق أكثر من حديد الصلب. ولا ينكسر بسهولة عند طرقه. وقد يسقي بعض الفولاذ، وذلك بتسخينه ثم تبريده تبريدا فجائيا، وبإعادة عملية السقي بدرجات حرارية معينة، وتبريد فجائي في درجة حرارية معينة أيضا بضع مرات يمكن الحصول على فولاذ جيد، ومرغوب فيه، من حيث الصلادة والمتانة. 

استخدامات الحديد :
كانت كمية الحديد الصلب المنتجة حتى منتصف القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي في أنحاء العالم ضئيلة جدا. وفي أواخر القرن الثامن عشر استخدم حديد الزهر في الإنشاءات على نطاق محدود حيث أن معظم المباني كانت صغيرة الحجم نسبيا وتبنى باستخدام الحجارة أو الطوب أو الخشب. ومنذ أوائل القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي دخل الحديد في استخدامات صناعية كثيرة. ولعل من أهمها تصنيع قضبان السكك الحديدية وعجلات عربات السكك الحديدية. وانتهى في العقد الأخير من القرن التاسع عشر عندما أصب ح الصلب المادة الرئيسية المستخدمة في المباني الكبيرة. 
كما أصبح للحديد استخدامات أخرى هامة مثل المسامير والمواسير والمعدات الحربية والأدوات المعدنية والأجزاء الصغيرة من الآلات وفي الصفائح المكسوة بالقصدير والتي كانت تستخدم كآنية للطعام. 
ولما تم التوصل إلى الصلب، أصبح الحديد المصنع المادة الخام الرئيسية في صناعة الصلب بل وأصبح من أهم تطبيقاته العملية اليوم. وقد يتم استخدام حديد أفران الاحتراق الذي لم يتم تحويله إلى صلب في المسابك لإنتاج العناصر المصبوبة مثل مواسير المياه ومواسير الصرف ومكونات المعدات الثقيلة والعديد من القطع الصغيرة التي تستخدم في صناعات السكك الحديدية والسيارات.


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (23 مارس 2008)

بارك الله في علمك


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (25 أغسطس 2008)

الله علييييييييك


----------



## محمد شبير القريشي (16 أغسطس 2009)

الاخوة المهندسيين أنا اعمل في مجال عمل المظلات الحديدية الكبيرة مثل الكراجات والمخازن الكبرى وبعض الناس يسمنوه الهناكر الحديدية أو الكيربي ، فأريد الزيادة في الخبرة والتعلم فهل من أحد يساعدني في هذا المجال ، وشكراً


----------



## محمد شبير القريشي (16 أغسطس 2009)

اشكر لك تعبك في جمع هذه المعلومات الوافية من الحديد ، اسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

